# How to disable IOMMU in FreeBSD 10.3



## laksh2511 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to know how to disable IOMMU in FreeBSD 10.3. In Linux the option can be passed via the grub.conf file. I am not sure how it is done in FreeBSD 10.3. Please advice.


Thanks,
Lakshmi.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2016)

Rule #10: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Threads merged, duplicates removed.


----------

